
Why the Mac OS App Store Is a Usability Nightmare - CM30
https://medium.com/@CM30/the-mac-os-app-store-is-a-usability-nightmare-bb493d35f7bc
======
noah-kun
Yes, you have to set up billing for the thing with "Store" in the name. What
annoys me (and the article mentions something close to it), if your card is
ever declined, you can't update apps or download free stuff until you fix your
card details or make sure your credit card is paid off enough to clear the
declined purchase. That can be truly annoying when some apps require you
update just to use them.

I am not sure this warrants it being called a "nightmare". I like the rest of
it, personally.

~~~
CM30
Eh, it'd be better if you didn't have to use the store with an account to
download apps that came with the PC. That's my real issue here; it's required
for things that probably shouldn't require it. Shouldn't need to enter payment
details to update Pages or Keynote.

Same with free apps. If it's free, you shouldn't need to have working payment
details to download it.

If that wasn't a thing, your issue would be fixed too.

